#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chaiyaphum - Sai Thong National Park

## dirtydog

*Sai Thong National Park* 

*Chaiyaphum*

*General Information*

Located on Pung Huei Mountain range consisting of Na Yang Gluk Conservation Forest and conservation preparing forest. Sai Thong National Park was designated on the 30th December 1992, with total area of 319 km2. The Park located in Amphur Nong Bua Rawae, Thep Satit, Pakdee Chumpon and Nong Bua Daeng, Chaiyaphum Province. 




The Sai Thong National Park covers 340 square kilometres of Phang Hoei mountain range. The park headquarters is at Tambon Wang Takhe. To go to the park, take the Chaiyaphum-Nakhon Sawan road (Highway No. 225) to Km. 121-122, turn right and drive for 7 kilometres. The most important attraction of the park is Sai Thong waterfall, 1 kilometre from the park office. Water falls smoothly down rocks, about 100 meters from top to bottom. There is also a wide field of Dok Krachiao that rivals the flowers in Pa Hin Ngam in Amphoe Thep Sathit. The field can be reached only on foot and visitors should stay there overnight.




*Geography*

It is the head water of Lum Huai Prong Khun Pet, Lum Huai Chiang Ta, Lum Huai Yae, Lum Huai Yang, Lum Nam Jao-field of Shee River.

*Flora and Fauna*

Consists of dry evergreen forest, dipterocarp forest and mixed deciduous forest.

----------

